# What a Day!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

After reading several post. Me and my bro decide to try our luck. We got out to a newer spot to find the conditions perfect:thumbup: we set up camp in search of the famous pompano! With-in minutes our poles where doubled over only to find big blues on the line! I promise we caught at least 20 to 25 today they where every where!; ! Blue after blue we finally hooked up on our prize possession a nice pomp:thumbsup: We are pumped now fo sho!! A little time goes by and BAM another nice one! After a while I was thinking man where are the Reds? Then with in seconds the reel starts screaming . Finally a slot red! Not a huge cooler full today but a great time and awesome weather! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice slot! I was watching the pier cams and it looked like the Gulf was really nice today! :thumbsup:


----------



## BVBHAWKS (Jan 28, 2011)

I had the same experience at Navarre Beach without the Pomps. Many Blues, Cats and a small Black Drum for dinner!


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweet, that's what fishin' is all about!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT fish... and it's amazing how pale they are in the gulf. But catch the same fish inshore and he is full of color.

Tastes great regardless though.

Nice job!

Jim


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Here ya go hand!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice catch! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. 
Those juvie Blues make good eating for.....[toothy] offshore suspects!
Catch 'em up.


----------

